# How to tame and train 3 budgies?



## HelynNore (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering what the best way is to learn your budgie words and taming. So I have teached my budgie of 2 years old alot of words and sentences. My second budgie is almost a year or a year old. He is pretty clumsy and when you talk to him he isn't really watching to you but somewhere else, when you're close at him he's very sweet soft biting you on the nose and playing. It's a complex guy. And then we got our baby budgie (for now maybe a female) xD..

I own 2 cages which sometimes, 1 big cage, 1 smaller cage. I put the 3 togheter, because our youngest Lila would love to join them, and sometimes I put her alone to tame her as well. also she does sleep alone in her cage and not with them for now.

Here are some specific questions I would love to know. If it can be simple teached and answered with numbers mentioned, it would be clear detailed for me, so thank you in advance!

Here we go:

1. What is the best choice, to train your budgie who is dissatracted by surroundings to get his attention? (2nd budgie).

2. How to teach the 2nd budgie words, if he hears other budgies from far? (yes sometimes it is handleable so he can work(train) better than my 3rd budgie because she is very clear by hearing 1 chirp over there, she chirps nonstop.😂 game over haha.

3. I put example the budgies which I do not train in a other room so they can't hear each other, but the 3rd (youngest) budgie is really chirping alot and it is like hard to tame her to me. With trying snacks and all. She does sit next to my shoulder, she does come to my finger, but how to create a more "stronger bond" with her WITH the noise of my other 2 budgies? (Not always happening but most times it does) 😅

4. My first budgie wants to be friends with 2nd budgie, except he is always breathing due to stress (2nd budgie), we have tamed him a bit more by talking, spending time with him, he is now finally sometimes calm ^^. My question for this was, how can I bond those 2 guys to each other without they bite or are sometimes mad to each other? They are not that bad, the first budgie always protects him, if he flies, he flies behind him and cares for him. ^^

5. How to tame Lila towards the 2 guys? She is for now ruling if I put them altogheter 😂. Yes, we have waited 1 week before we introduced her, because I wanted to see what would happen if they saw each other and how they connect.

Now those were some questions I was wondering how I could do this. I would like to hear your answers. ^^

And a few bonus questions:

6. I tried that they can learn how to bath with 3 different things. But sadly, it doesn't really work. I have tried also all methods, but still nopes. Any other suggestions? And is it better 1 by 1 teaching? Or should they learn by themselves?
I did put also salad on the dish and they have eaten and playing with it but, the water they did not really touch. Also they have a bath but they only drink out of it 😅

7. What is the best way to keep them longer before 1 flies? If one flies all the others fly mostly away. We have a playground for them so they mostly sit there all 3. ^^

8. I am looking for a microphone to buy to record. Is there any suggestion, which, and why?
He does fly from unknown objects though, doesn't like if it is too big or scary, so also: What could be the best way? Not phone, because we want to hear him clear. ^^

Thank you all in advance and hopefully I will receive some specific question related tips, ideas, advices, answers.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Grootlover (6 mo ago)

Your budgies are so adorable. What kind of words does your budgie say (just out of curiosity)? I once tried to teach my budgie his name but then I got to busy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

1. What is the best choice, to train your budgie who is dissatracted by surroundings to get his attention? (2nd budgie).
*You need to separate the two budgies and work with them individually.*

2. How to teach the 2nd budgie words, if he hears other budgies from far? (yes sometimes it is handleable so he can work(train) better than my 3rd budgie because she is very clear by hearing 1 chirp over there, she chirps nonsto game over haha.
*Not all budgies talk. The best way to teach a bird to talk is to repeat a word or phrase multiple times using the same inflection and tone each time.
Start with something simple like, "Pretty Bird", or "Whatcha Doin'". Some budgies will talk until they are around multiple other budgies which do not talk and then they revert back to only budgie talk.*

3. I put example the budgies which I do not train in a other room so they can't hear each other, but the 3rd (youngest) budgie is really chirping alot and it is like hard to tame her to me. With trying snacks and all. She does sit next to my shoulder, she does come to my finger, but how to create a more "stronger bond" with her WITH the noise of my other 2 budgies? (Not always happening but most times it does)
*You simply have to have patience. Bonding is when a budgie chooses to be with you. Not all budgies want to hang out with a human.
You can try clicker training with her. 
Positive Reinforcement in Training.
Basics of Clicker Training
There is additional information about clicker training in the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.*

4. My first budgie wants to be friends with 2nd budgie, except he is always breathing due to stress (2nd budgie), we have tamed him a bit more by talking, spending time with him, he is now finally sometimes calm . My question for this was, how can I bond those 2 guys to each other without they bite or are sometimes mad to each other? They are not that bad, the first budgie always protects him, if he flies, he flies behind him and cares for him. 
*If the second budgie is stressed by the first (it would be helpful to have names instead of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd) then you cannot force the issue.
Ensure the first budgie is not bullying or harassing the second one. Sometimes it's best to have separate cages and only allow the birds to be together during supervised out-of-cage time.*

5. How to tame Lila towards the 2 guys? She is for now ruling if I put them altogheter. Yes, we have waited 1 week before we introduced her, because I wanted to see what would happen if they saw each other and how they connect.
*Lila should have been quarantined longer than just a week.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?
Quarantine Your Birds

You cannot force budgies to accept one another. Every time you add or subtract a bird from a flock, the flock dynamics change.
Flock Dynamics
Your Harmonious Flock*


6. I tried that they can learn how to bath with 3 different things. But sadly, it doesn't really work. I have tried also all methods, but still nopes. Any other suggestions? And is it better 1 by 1 teaching? Or should they learn by themselves?
I did put also salad on the dish and they have eaten and playing with it but, the water they did not really touch. Also they have a bath but they only drink out of it 
*Budgies clean themselves by using the oil from their preen gland and preening their feathers to keep them clean and shiny.*
*You do not need to wash or bathe your budgie.
There are various things you can try. You may also find they ignore the bath for a long time and then suddenly one will decide to try it and then they'll all like it! 

I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide them the option of bathing every few days.

You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest them in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgies like them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water. 
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie. 
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently. 
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.
Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.
Other budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.*

7. What is the best way to keep them longer before 1 flies? If one flies all the others fly mostly away. We have a playground for them so they mostly sit there all 3. 
*Again, you have to realize that budgies are going to prefer being birds and will want to fly around. They don't want to just sit on a human.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee has given you the best advice above and I agree with her completely! Please let us know how your budgies are doing soon.


----------



## HelynNore (5 mo ago)

Grootlover said:


> Your budgies are so adorable. What kind of words does your budgie say (just out of curiosity)? I once tried to teach my budgie his name but then I got to busy.


Thank you Groot!
Well i've learned him alot, words like;
Pikachu, Pi, Togepi, Charmander, Char, Keekaboo, Come here, Come over here, (our names), cutie, sweetie, what are you doing?, hey, hi, his own words: harchar, destha, and more things. Also he is very special, he sings a high pitched opera sound which he holds for seconds which is so adorable funny it makes me laugh always, and never heard this anywhere before. 😅 Also he beatboxes, learned from my husband. He is awesome.  thanks again. ^^ , every bird I had did talk alot since I spend alot days, and using my tricks how to teach words. But never tried 2 budgies. Will try to teach him too. 

Greetings!


----------



## HelynNore (5 mo ago)

Thanks Faery & Star!

With the guys it goes good. 
They're altogheter and are nice. Except that Lila is exploring and learning from the older ones. 😅
I spend individual time with them as well, and Linkje is helping me with taming. They are watching him how he comes to me and the two are less scared and are used as the 2nd got more tamed now ^^. 

Thanks for the tips and advices. 
I do indeed a slightly spray in the summertimes and they're happy. 😊


----------

